# My future build



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

As a kid, I was give those HO Scale Bachmann train sets for Christmas. Since then, I have thought about building a static layout. I have more than enough track to do it.

Is HO Scale the most common scale?

Any websites that sell blank train cars and engines that can be painted to the various lines?

I am not sure how big it will be, but I am thinking of an L made with 2 4x8 sheets of plywood.

When I wire it up, I want to run the wires on poles, making it look like they are the communication and power cables you would see in real life. Does anyone know off plans on how to make realistic poles?

I want to have the signal lights actually work in conjunction with the trains. They would turn re if they cannot go, and green if they can. Anyone ever done this? 

I want the entire system to be computer controlled. I want it to run either in an automatic fashion where I just press start and the trains travel throughout the system. Or, I want it to be in manual, where I tell the train where to go. How can this be done?

I want too have a port somewhere in the layout. Part of the port would be a container terminal. Anyone know if a Gantry crane exists that moves on rails?

My build will be extensive, but once I start, it will likely morph into something epic.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum! And back to the hobby. Don't take this the wrong way, but your questions are refreshingly naïve.

So here goes:



swimmer_spe said:


> Is HO Scale the most common scale?


Yes. But not necessarily the best for your needs. You have ambitious plans which might be better served by a smaller scale.



swimmer_spe said:


> Any websites that sell blank train cars and engines that can be painted to the various lines?


It's not so much a question of websites but manufacturers. Some release so-called "undecorated" models, some don't. If the manufacturer makes one, you can find someone who sells it. It's also not too difficult to strip a painted one and redo it.



swimmer_spe said:


> I am not sure how big it will be, but I am thinking of an L made with 2 4x8 sheets of plywood.


Let your space and layout plan be your guide. It is a huge mistake to restrict your design with an artificial constraint like the plywood L. Look at the threads under Layout Design. Also consider reach. 30" is all most of us can manage, so if you can't get to all sides, make sure you can reach into the corners before you commit.



swimmer_spe said:


> When I wire it up, I want to run the wires on poles, making it look like they are the communication and power cables you would see in real life. Does anyone know off plans on how to make realistic poles?


We have been discussing that very subject in another thread. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=83770 Many companies make pole kits; some are even pre-strung.



swimmer_spe said:


> I want to have the signal lights actually work in conjunction with the trains. They would turn re if they cannot go, and green if they can. Anyone ever done this?


Only a couple of thousand people. Look at some of the threads on this forum, and you will find lots of discussions. 



swimmer_spe said:


> I want the entire system to be computer controlled. I want it to run either in an automatic fashion where I just press start and the trains travel throughout the system. Or, I want it to be in manual, where I tell the train where to go. How can this be done?


Depending on exactly what you want to do and what exactly you mean by "automatic", all of the advanced Digital Command Control (DCC) systems will get you most of the way there right out of the box. There are PC interfaces which allow yet more detailed control.



swimmer_spe said:


> I want too have a port somewhere in the layout. Part of the port would be a container terminal. Anyone know if a Gantry crane exists that moves on rails?


Several manufacturers make them. I think you may be unpleasantly surprised by how much of your planned real-estate is taken up by a container terminal, though.

I highly recommend that you review the threads on this forum. I think you will find a lot of good information and ideas. Maybe even pick up a good introductory book on model railroading.

Secondly, buy a Walthers catalog (they call it a Resource Book). They are the largest distributor in North America, and while they don't carry everything, you can get a good sense of what is available by looking through it. Be warned, though, it is the size of a city phone directory. You can also use their website at www.walthers.com, which will have the same info, but it's harder just to browse the various products. 

If there are any other questions you can't find answers to, ask away! We're always happy to chime in with advice (sometimes too much!).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

CTValley is right on with his answers to your several
questions.

I very much agree that using 2-4 X 8 sheets of plywood
is going to limit your layout design. Look into building
your layout with modules of various sizes. Screw
the lumber together, then bolt the modules together.

You may not want a 4 foot width in every section and
you may need wider than 4 feet at the ends to permit
more than 22" radius curves.

The important starting point is your layout design. Then
you build your benchwork to match.

If you notice in the link showing model power poles the
wires are far too thick. For a realistic look you would
do better with thread or other very flexible material and
run your actual power wires under the table.

You mention that you have a stock of track from
years past. If this is brass and sectional you may want
to replace it with nickle/silver flex track. Brass track
requires a lot of maintenance to assure good electrical
contact for your trains.

You will want to go with DCC if you plan a computer
controlled layout. For that to function you'll need to
set up isolated blocks with 'occupation' detectors. These
change the signals, and if computerized, control
the trains. There are several types of detection on
the market.

Keep us posted as you advance your plans. 

Don


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

like the other guys said, try to avoid a 4 foot width.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

santafealltheway said:


> like the other guys said, try to avoid a 4 foot width.


This thread is two months old, and the OP hasn't been back.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Oh well*



CTValleyRR said:


> This thread is two months old, and the OP hasn't been back.


CTV;

Looks like we unintentionally scared off another one!:smilie_auslachen:

Traction Fan


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm afraid you're right. Too bad!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I'll play the optimist.

Two months isn't that long to be away. This is an ambitious plan that will take a lot of research and thinking. His goals are very similar to mine and it took me about 4 months from the time I decided to get back into the hobby to when I bought the lumber to start the layout. It probably took me 2 months just to settle on the track plan I wanted to build. Then there's researching the various DCC systems, block detection methods, signals, computer control, etc. I'm now at 1 year since making the decision to get back into the hobby and I was probably "dark" for the first 5 months.

Hopefully he'll be back and on his way to his dream layout soon.

Mark


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> This thread is two months old, and the OP hasn't been back.


I have not disappeared. I am following this thread.

I have a life. I just bought a house. It is summer and I intend to enjoy the lack of snow for a few months.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

swimmer_spe said:


> I have not disappeared. I am following this thread.
> 
> I have a life. I just bought a house. It is summer and I intend to enjoy the lack of snow for a few months.


Good to hear from you, hang in there.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

swimmer_spe said:


> I have not disappeared. I am following this thread.


Good to hear! Aside from the wires on the poles, everything else has been done at some point by others here on the forum. I think once you investigate block detection, you'll realize that putting track wire on poles is not feasible. Like I said in my previous post, there is a lot to understand to create a layout as complex as you're imagining. There is a lot of great information on this forum which I've spent many hours pouring over and I advise you to do the same. When you get to the point that you need advice or help, just ask.

Mark


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Everyone is right on the point of avoiding limitation of 4' width. I am redesigning several layouts in that width. I had to do that because of the reaching that far back to the wall, it would be tough reach. 

however, it is okay have a spot or two that need a wider area for the tracks to go through.

Speaking of automation, it is possible to do that, depend on amount of work been done. DCC can do that. A computer can do that. Have anyone seen a video (rather lengthy one) from Hamburg, Germany? It shows lot of trains, cars, airplanes and stuff, all in continuous activities? I had seen it and it was so awesome! Anything is possible. 

There is a thread, regarding the automation with Arduino microcontroller. It has link to the OP's website, showing short videos of signal light and moving van.

Having fun building Arduino Railroad Controller


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

swimmer_spe said:


> I have not disappeared. I am following this thread.
> 
> I have a life. I just bought a house. It is summer and I intend to enjoy the lack of snow for a few months.


Not intended as a criticism. I does help to pop in once and a while on a thread like this just so we know that you're still interested, though.

And believe me, most of us understand about life interfering with hobby time. I've been quiet for almost a week because I was away at Boy Scout camp with my Troop.


----------

